# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  الصفات التي ينفر منها الرجال ولا يحبونها في المرأة هي !

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



مرحبا صبايا بس كلمه لشباب منتديات الحصن 
انا بنتبه على ردودكم بموضيعي السابقه انكم حابين توضحوا نظرتكم بالمراءه بس اخدتوها باسلوب جاد جدا" مبالغ فيه بس ماوصلتوا لنقطه المفهومه والي بروسكم وملاحظاتكم على البنات 
لهيك انا بحبشت ولقيت الي بتقصدوه وهي هون كل ملاحظاتكم بس للبنات مشان ياخدوها نصيحه الهم ويحطوها بروسهم مشان يفهموا الي انتم تقصدوه 





تحتاج بنات حواء لبعض المجهود كي تفهم الأسباب التى تدفع بعض الرجال للتراجع عن فكرة الزواج .. هل لأن الزواج قد يُفقد الرجل عقله في حين أنه لو ظل أعزب يصاب بالاكتئاب المؤدي أيضا إلى الجنون.



لا شك أن الخطأ يعود إلى أحد الطرفين ، وقد تكون المرأة مخطئة في بعض الأحيان الأمر الذي يجعل بعض الرجال ينفرون منها ويلوزون بالفرار مع أول خطوة جادة في العلاقة ، وفي استطلاع للرأي تبين أن هناك بعض الصفات ينفر منها الرجال ولا يحبونها فى المرأة .

وهذه الصفات هي :
* المبالغة في وضع الماكياج واستخدام كريم الأساس الزائد أو الاختيار السيء للون أحمر الشفاه وخاصة "اللون الغامق، أو الباهت" بالإضافة إلى تخطيط الشفاه البارز والمخالف للون أحمر الشفاه واستخدام ملمع الشفاه "الجلوس" وأخيراً رائحة العطر النفاذة . 

* لا يفضل الرجال الفتيات اللاتي ينتقدن أصناف الطعام، أو يتحدثن باستمرار عن عدد السعرات الحرارية في هذه الوجبة أو تلك الفطيرة وغالباً فان الرجل سوف لايكرر دعوة الفتاة التي تنتقد الطعام بشدة في أي مناسبة من المناسبات.

* احذري الثرثرة أو قول الأشياء السلبية عن الآخرين، وتجنبي الانتقاد بشكل عام ، فالرجال يبتعدون عن الفتاة التي تغتاب الآخرين بشكل دائم.

* كما ينصحك الخبراء بالا تتحدثي عن الرجل السابق في حياتك ، أو أصدقائك من الجنس الخشن فهذه خطيئة لا يغفرها الرجل بسهولة ، فالرجل يكره الفتاة التي تقارنه بأصدقائها الرجال أو بخطيبها السابق مثلاً، ويعتبرها مهووسة به، ولذلك لن يتنازل ويتحدث معها مرة أخرى.

* حاولي دائماً الاهتمام بنفسك ، وتخلصي دائماً من الشعر الزائد فالرجال يكرهون أن يروا شعراً زائداً هنا وهناك ، وخاصة تحت الإبط، فالرجل يعتبرها مسألة نظافة شخصية.

* يكره الرجال معظم الألعاب المحشوة من أرانب ودببة وفيلة التي تعلقها الكثير من الفتيات في السيارة، أو مع علاقة المفاتيح ، ويعتبرونها دليلاً على عدم النضوج لذا لا تتوقعي أن يقدم لك أي رجل في علاقته بك دباً كبيراً إلا إذا كنت في سن المراهقة. 

* إذا كنتِ مدخنة حاولي التقليل من معدل تدخينك فالرجال لا يفضلون المرأة الشرهة في التدخين، ويعتبرونها تشبه بالرجال.

* احرصي على اختيار ملابسك بعناية وخاصة في البنطلونات الجينز فالرجال يلاحظون تلك الكتلة الدهنية المنفرة المتدلية فوق زر البنطلون بقليل ، فإذا كنت لا تملكين تلك المعدة القوية المتماسكة، لا ترتدي ذلك الجينز واستبدليه بثياب تبرز نقاط الجمال في جسمك. 

* الرغي الزائد قد يبدو مألوفاً مع صديقاتك ، ولكن معظم الرجال يكرهون الفتاة التي تتكلم مثل الأطفال، وتأكل معظم الحروف عن قصد وعن غير قصد، بل يعتبرونها مزعجة جدا.

* لا يحب الرجال أن يستمعوا لخطط حواء المستقبلية على سبيل المثال سأقيم حفل زفافي في كذا مكان، وسأنجب طفلين، واسميهما فلان وفلان وسأرسلهما إلى المدرسة تلك. 

* عليكِ ألا تتحدثي عن كل المواضيع كل الوقت، فالرجال ينجذبون للمرأة التي تمنحهم الشعور بأنهم مسيطرون على مجرى الحديث وبأنهم يضيفون لمعلوماتها شيء جديدا.*



*والله ماني عارفه بحس الكلام عليا*  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## ayman

كلام سليم 100%    بس انا شخصيا مابكره الي تحت 

 * يكره الرجال معظم الألعاب المحشوة من أرانب ودببة وفيلة التي تعلقها الكثير من الفتيات في السيارة، أو مع علاقة المفاتيح ، ويعتبرونها دليلاً على عدم النضوج لذا لا تتوقعي أن يقدم لك أي رجل في علاقته بك دباً كبيراً إلا إذا كنت في سن المراهقة

وبشوفها عادي ومن طبيعة المراة انها تكون دلوعة او طفلة  وماعندي مانع اهديها دب  لأنو اوفر من الذهب  :Db465236ff:  


اما بالنسبة للمكياج فأنا بكره كليا 

وبكره فيها كمان انو لما تزعلها بتنسى كل اشي مليح وما بتعترف بأشي لا وبتقول انت عمرك ما عملت اشي مليح معي

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكورة ...

والشكر الموصول لهذا التطور النوعي في إدراج المواضيع ، لا الكمي ...

الله لا يحرمنا منك يا باريسيا ...

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا 
وانا مع راي ايمن 
اصلا مش غلط انه البنت اتكون دلوعه شوي ( شوي مش كثير )

----------


## باريسيا

> كلام سليم 100%    بس انا شخصيا مابكره الي تحت 
> 
>  * يكره الرجال معظم الألعاب المحشوة من أرانب ودببة وفيلة التي تعلقها الكثير من الفتيات في السيارة، أو مع علاقة المفاتيح ، ويعتبرونها دليلاً على عدم النضوج لذا لا تتوقعي أن يقدم لك أي رجل في علاقته بك دباً كبيراً إلا إذا كنت في سن المراهقة
> 
> وبشوفها عادي ومن طبيعة المراة انها تكون دلوعة او طفلة  وماعندي مانع اهديها دب  لأنو اوفر من الذهب  
> 
> 
> اما بالنسبة للمكياج فأنا بكره كليا 
> 
> وبكره فيها كمان انو لما تزعلها بتنسى كل اشي مليح وما بتعترف بأشي لا وبتقول انت عمرك ما عملت اشي مليح معي


*هههههههههههههههه والله يانيالها الي بتاخدك ياايوون 
بس الميكب هاد مستحيل اتلاقي بنت هيك ولو على الخفيف

وانا معك بالالعاب كل البنات بتحبها قال بيعتبروها تافهه ومتل الاطفال ماالبنت الحبوبه هيك والي روحها حلوه وبحسها احن 

منورني ياطيوب على هل المرور الرائع الله يسعدك وينولك الي في بالك*

----------


## باريسيا

> مشكورة ...
> 
> والشكر الموصول لهذا التطور النوعي في إدراج المواضيع ، لا الكمي ...
> 
> الله لا يحرمنا منك يا باريسيا ...


*ههههههههه انت بتموت لو مانقدة  
منورني نادور واهلا وسهلا فيك 
ومرسي اكتير لردك الرائع 
كل مره اعملها ونورني*

----------


## باريسيا

> شكرا 
> وانا مع راي ايمن 
> اصلا مش غلط انه البنت اتكون دلوعه شوي ( شوي مش كثير )


*اشوي مش اكتير هههههههههههههههههههه 
تسلمولي على طلاتكم 
واهلا وسهلا فيك حمود منورني ياحنون*

----------


## ayman

> *هههههههههههههههه والله يانيالها الي بتاخدك ياايوون 
> بس الميكب هاد مستحيل اتلاقي بنت هيك ولو على الخفيف
> 
> وانا معك بالالعاب كل البنات بتحبها قال بيعتبروها تافهه ومتل الاطفال ماالبنت الحبوبه هيك والي روحها حلوه وبحسها احن 
> 
> منورني ياطيوب على هل المرور الرائع الله يسعدك وينولك الي في بالك*


انا ببالي سولاف فواخرجي  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## ashrafwater

خفايا لا تعرفها المراة عن الرجل.....





1


هو أن الصمت هو الحالة الطبيعية لدى الرجل.. فهو يصمت 
لأنه ببساطة ليس لديه مايقوله ...وتحاول المرأة أن 


تستجره للكلام ..لأنها تعرف أنها إذا صمتت ..



فهي تنتظر منه أن يسألها .. عن سر صمتها ..ثم تبدأ 
بالأسئلة التي يضيق بها الرجل ذرعا ..ويعتبرها 


تحقيقا ..ويصاب بالحيرة أمامها لأنه ببساطة ..لايعرف 

تعليقا عبي الموضوع
ماذا يقول .. 


2 



مالاتعرفه المرأة عن الرجل هو أنه شديد التركيز فيما 


حوله .. 



وأي تشويش يثير أعصابه .. حتى وإن كان يحبها ...



لذا فعليها أن تتجنب أن تطلب منه ماتريد حينما يكون 


منهمكا في أي شيء ..أي شيء .. حتى لو كان شيئا تافها 


في نظرها ...


3 



تصدم المرأه حينما تشتكي له ..بأنه يقول ( الموضوع 


تافه ولا يستحق منك هذا القلق )..وتظنها لامبالاة منه بها 




ومالا تعرفه المرأة هو أن الرجل يقدم لها مايحتاجه هو. 


ظنا منه أنه حل سيريحها مثل مايريحه ..فهو يحتاج ممن 


حوله إلى الثقة بقدراته ..وقدرته على حل الصعاب .... 


وعند الرجال ..فمثل هذا الرد يعتبر منطقيا جدا 


ومطلوبا ..أنه يعني أنت قوي بما فيه الكفاية .. 


لتتجاوز هذا الأمر بسهولة ...ولكن المسكينة تغرق في 


حزنها وتتهمه باللامبالاة .......




4-



وإلحاقا بهذه النقطة فإن المرأة تستغرب من الرجل 


عصبيته وعدم تقديره لاهتمامها به ... 



وردوده الفظة على أسئلتها التي توحي بالقلق 


عليه . .إنها تحتاج الاهتمام والحنان ..وتظن أنه 


يحتاجه ..هو يحتاجه ولكن ليس بهذه الطريقة ... ويحتاج 


منها أكثر إلى أن تحسسها بثقتها .. وإكبارها 


وتقديرها ...




5 


تستغرب المرأة حينما تذهب مع زوجها للسوق أنه يصبح 


عصبيا ويستعجلها ..فيما تريد هي أن تختار على مهل ... 


وكثيرا ماينتهي التسوق بمشكلة ..



مالا تعرفه المرأه هو أن التسوق ليس مشكلة عند الرجل .. 



بل المشكلة في أن الرجل يميل دائما إلى التركيز في 


نظراته .. تفكيره .. كلماته ..



لذا يتعبه التشويش الموجود في السوق .. كثرة 


البضائع .. والمحلات .. والبائعين .. فيما تستمتع 


المرأة بهذا التنوع .. وهي لاتفهم ,, لم هو عصبي هكذا




( للمعلومية .. تستطيع المرأة أن تتحدث بالهاتف وهي 


تحمل طفلها .. وتراقب طبق العشاء على النار .. بكل 


يسر .. بينما يعتبر الرجل مثل هذا تعذيبا ) 



6


ماأن يبدي الرجل ملاحظته على المرأة في زيها ..طريقة 


كلامها .. حتى تبادر بالتغيير إرضاء له .. ولكن يحترق 


قلبها المسكينه حينما لاترى منه هذا التجاوب .. بل تراه 


عنيدا أحيانا .. 



في إجابتها لما تريده من تغييرالمرأة ببساطة تسعى لأن 



ترضي زوجها .. أما هو فيعتبر محاولة التغيير تحديا 


صارخا لشخصيته ..فيقاوم ..



مالا تعرفه المرأة هو أن الرجل لابد من أن يحس بالقبول 


من المرأة ، إذا أحس بالقبول ارتاح كثيرا ولم تعد 


مسألة التغيير حساسة بالنسبة له ...





7



أحيانا تلاحظ المرأة .. رغم أنها لم تقصر في شيء .. إلا 


أن الرجل صار عصبيا فظا سهل الاستثارة .. ينتظر حدوث 



أدنى مشكلة .. ليخرج من المنزل ... تغضب هي .. وبعد 



يومين ..


يعود أبو الشباب إلى وضعه الطبيعي .. وكأن شيئا لم 
يكن .. تنتظر منه أن يعتذر .. وهو لايفهم لماذا تعامله 


بهذه العجرفة ... مما يزيد الأمور سوءا 





مالا تعرفه المرأة عن الرجل هو أنه يصاب بدورة< عاطفية> شهرية .. هذه الدورة لابد منها وإلا اختنق حبا .. الرجل 



بعد فترة يحس بفقدان التوازن .. وبحاجة لأن يعيش مع 


نفسه فقط ... يدخل إلى أعماقه ويغلق عليه أبواب كهفه 


والويل لمن يقترب .. وهذا سر المزاج العصبي ..



وبعد أن تنتهي الدورة تستمر يومين أو ثلاثة على 


الأكثر .. يعود وكله حب وشوق إلى زوجته التي لايفهم 


لماذا هي عصبية غير لطيفة .غالبا .. حينما يدخل الرجل 


كهفه تلا حقه المرأة تظن أنه غاضب منها .. وملاحقتها 


تزيده انسحابا .. على المرأة أن تترك الرجل براحته .. 


وتستقبل عودته إليها بحب وحنان ... 


لأنه كان بحاجة إلى هذه العزلة .....





طبعا هذا الكلام لاينطبق على جميع الرجال ( حتى نخرج من 


فخ التعميم ).. وقد توجد بعضها في رجل ولا توجد في غيره

----------


## باريسيا

> انا ببالي سولاف فواخرجي


*ههههههههههههه لعاد احلم*

----------


## باريسيا

*اشرف مرسي اكتير الك 
المعلومات مزبوطه وفعلا" مابينطبق على الجميع بس فيها هل الصفات موجوده 

بحلوكم ومركم نتحمل ومرنا وحلونا بتموتوا فينى 

منورني شروف واهلا وسهلا فيك 
كل مره اعملها*

----------


## ashrafwater

والله يا بارسيا الحلم يصبح حقيقة وواقع ولا بد ان نحاول .الحياة مليء بالاشواك الشائكة ولا بد من نزعها . فلا يوجد مستحيل المهم ان نثابر ونحاول فالمثابره جد واجتهاد

----------


## باريسيا

> والله يا بارسيا الحلم يصبح حقيقة وواقع ولا بد ان نحاول .الحياة مليء بالاشواك الشائكة ولا بد من نزعها . فلا يوجد مستحيل المهم ان نثابر ونحاول فالمثابره جد واجتهاد


*كلامك مزبوط 
انت اليوم عامل متل الكنز المدفون ومليانه اسرار ومعلومات وكلام بليغ 
منورني يااشرف 
وكلامك ماعليها اي شوائب واكيده بكل معنى*

----------


## ayman

> *ههههههههههههه لعاد احلم*


 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## باريسيا

> 


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> 


 :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):

----------


## باريسيا

> 


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> مشكورة ...
> 
> والشكر الموصول لهذا التطور النوعي في إدراج المواضيع ، لا الكمي ...
> 
> الله لا يحرمنا منك يا باريسيا ...



بشوف الوضع صار تمام والالمور بلشت تتحسن بين نادر وباريسيا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> بشوف الوضع صار تمام والالمور بلشت تتحسن بين نادر وباريسيا


*مع هذا بستنى*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> *مع هذا بستنى*


بس تستعجلي احكيلي عشان اوقفلك تكسي

هههههههههه

----------


## ayman

> 


منشان الله ما تضحكي حرام عليكي 

 هاي انا زعلت من النسوان كلهم كنك شاطرة شو هي الصفة الي خلتني انفر

----------


## العالي عالي

> *مع هذا بستنى*



شو بدك تستني  :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> بس تستعجلي احكيلي عشان اوقفلك تكسي
> 
> هههههههههه


*هههههه *

----------


## باريسيا

> منشان الله ما تضحكي حرام عليكي 
> 
>  هاي انا زعلت من النسوان كلهم كنك شاطرة شو هي الصفة الي خلتني انفر


* التطنيش والتناحه والعبط والصراخ والاتهمات الباطله *

----------


## باريسيا

> شو بدك تستني


*بستنى الي طلبته منك *

----------


## العالي عالي

> *بستنى الي طلبته منك *


شو طلبتي انتي شكلني انسيت  :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> شو طلبتي انتي شكلني انسيت


*الغاء الاشراف 

انا لا استحق اي اشراف ولا اريدها 

لاتخليني متل الطفله الي عم بتحاول تثبت وجودها بثقالت دمها 
الله يخليك ياالعالي انت الي حطيتها صحيح بموافقتي هلاء بتشيلها بتوسلاتي في ميت وحده بتستحق اكتر مني*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> كلام سليم 100%    بس انا شخصيا مابكره الي تحت 
> 
>  * يكره الرجال معظم الألعاب المحشوة من أرانب ودببة وفيلة التي تعلقها الكثير من الفتيات في السيارة، أو مع علاقة المفاتيح ، ويعتبرونها دليلاً على عدم النضوج لذا لا تتوقعي أن يقدم لك أي رجل في علاقته بك دباً كبيراً إلا إذا كنت في سن المراهقة
> 
> وبشوفها عادي ومن طبيعة المراة انها تكون دلوعة او طفلة  وماعندي مانع اهديها دب  لأنو اوفر من الذهب  
> 
> 
> اما بالنسبة للمكياج فأنا بكره كليا 
> 
> وبكره فيها كمان انو لما تزعلها بتنسى كل اشي مليح وما بتعترف بأشي لا وبتقول انت عمرك ما عملت اشي مليح معي



مثلي تماما

----------


## باريسيا

> مثلي تماما


*منورني عبود*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> *منورني عبود*


شكرا :SnipeR (28):   :4022039350:   :4022039350:   :4022039350:   :4022039350:

----------

